# ... muss ich mich schämen...



## taylor (9. Juli 2013)

..., wenn ich noch mit einem 26er Fully zu einem Marathon komme? Habe das GefÃ¼hl, dass innerhalb von einem Jahr JEDER auf 29er umgestiegen ist. Brauche ein wenig Balsam, dass ich noch mindestens ein Jahr diesem Hype widerstehen kann. Ich will es nich glauben, dass man mit den 29er soviel entspannter unterwegs ist. Mich reizt es zwar auch, habe aber aktuell keine Lust wieder 3k â¬ wieder der Bikeindustrie in den Rachen zu werfen. Fahre zwar mit meinem Helius RC kein echtes Leichtgewicht, aber nach diversen (namhaften) Carbonpfeilen, fÃ¼hle ich mich sauwohl auf Alu. Helft mir!!! Habe ich Verfolgungswahn, Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?


----------



## strandi (9. Juli 2013)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen - aber fühle mich auf meinem 26er Alu Geschoss sauwohl 
Und wenn dann auf den Schotterwegen alle an mir vorbeiziehen, schiebe ich es auf die grossen Reifen 
Bleib stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Juli 2013)

Hi taylor


Also ich kann dich insofern beruhigen, dass mein Racebike wie auch meine beiden Trainingsbikes alle mit 26" LR ausgestattet sind.  

Und ich habe auch nicht vor das zu ändern. Nichtmal beim Racebike. 

Und alle haben übrigens Alurahmen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




taylor schrieb:


> ..., wenn ich noch mit einem 26er Fully zu einem Marathon komme? Habe das Gefühl, dass innerhalb von einem Jahr JEDER auf 29er umgestiegen ist. Brauche ein wenig Balsam, dass ich noch mindestens ein Jahr diesem Hype widerstehen kann. Ich will es nich glauben, dass man mit den 29er soviel entspannter unterwegs ist. Mich reizt es zwar auch, habe aber aktuell keine Lust wieder 3k  wieder der Bikeindustrie in den Rachen zu werfen. Fahre zwar mit meinem Helius RC kein echtes Leichtgewicht, aber nach diversen (namhaften) Carbonpfeilen, fühle ich mich sauwohl auf Alu. Helft mir!!! Habe ich Verfolgungswahn, Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?


----------



## zett78 (10. Juli 2013)

In Die Ecke und schäm dich!

Und sofort aus den Forum abmelden!

Manche habe Probleme


----------



## BrutalHomer (10. Juli 2013)

Ich find für ein 29er wirft man das Geld der Industrie nicht in den Rachen ist halt schon nen unterschied zu nem 26er eine viel größere Frechheit ist meiner Meinung nach dieses 27.5 mittelding das ist der Industrie Geld in den Rachen werfen  Abgesehen davon solange es noch Reifen und Felgen in 26 Zoll werd ich dabei bleiben bist also nich allein


----------



## Glitscher (10. Juli 2013)

Soweit ist´s schon...:-( Schlimm wenn Leute solche Gefühle haben...(ist jetzt ernst)

Fahr das worauf Du Lust hast. Wenn Du von deinem 26er überzeugt bist, es Dir Spaß macht, dann würd ich an deine Stelle "jetzt erst recht" sagen, und jedem 29er Fahrer der langsamer ist als Du auf der Strecke doch mit nem frechen Grinsen davon fahrn. Wer sich einbildet mit nem 29er ist man wesentlich schneller, will einfach nur nicht einsehen, das er nem Marktingtrick aufgesessen ist. 

PS: ich fahr n 29er HT, allerdings hauptsächlich weil ich mit meinen 191cm bergab einfach viel sicherer bin, gewiss nicht weil die ach so toll rollen...;-)

PS2: übrigens scheint das auch was "deutsches" zu sein. War jetzt 2x im Ausland zum Rennen, und dort lag die Verteilung bei max. 50/50. Also dieses "ich brauch immer das Neueste", auch wenn es nachweislich kaum schneller macht, wesentlich teurer ist bei selber Ausstattung, meist schwerer, und bei Leuten unter 1,80 albern aussieht, ist nicht überall derart stark vertreten.

PS3: falsches Unterforum?!


----------



## Schwitte (10. Juli 2013)

29er "klettern" etwas besser über Hindernisse, o.k.!
Auf den Marathons und 24h-Rennen wo ich unterwegs bin, gibt's da nicht so wirklich viele von, also.....

Schauen wir jetzt mal 5 Jahre weiter.....ich sehe schon den fetten Aufmacher in der Bike: "Die Widerauferstehung der 26er! An Spritzigkeit und Wendigkeit nicht zu überbieten..."

Ich habe meine dann sicher noch.....somit werde ich sie auch weiter auf Marathons & Co. einsetzen, auch wenn um mich rum nur noch 29er stehen sollten. Punkt.


----------



## domingo2 (10. Juli 2013)

ich verstehe eigentlich die seit Ewigkeiten andauernde Diskussion nicht...zudem gibt's doch schon 1000 andere Threads wo das gleiche diskutiert wird!  Soll doch jeder fahren was er will und gut ist! Was soll ich hier als 29ner Fahrer dir meine Meinung aufdrücken...ist doch jedem seine Entscheidung ob er Trends mitgeht oder nicht. 
Ach und 26" bikes werden sicher nicht aussterben...


----------



## strandi (10. Juli 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> PS2: übrigens scheint das auch was "deutsches" zu sein. War jetzt 2x im Ausland zum Rennen, und dort lag die Verteilung bei max. 50/50. Also dieses "ich brauch immer das Neueste", auch wenn es nachweislich kaum schneller macht, wesentlich teurer ist bei selber Ausstattung, meist schwerer, und bei Leuten unter 1,80 albern aussieht, ist nicht überall derart stark vertreten.



In DK leider schon  Bei meinem letzten Marathon Mitte Juni war die Verteilung vielleicht 90/10 zugunsten der 29er


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr nur ein 26 er Hardtail,net mal n Fully....Was denkst wie blöd die bei mir erst glotzen.Und dann nur 80mm Federweg....Boah ey unglaublich
Aber nichts desto trotz bin ich ma gespannt wie die Sache in ein paar Jahren aussieht!?


----------



## Retro_Biker (10. Juli 2013)

Fahre ein 8 Jahre altes HT mit 80 mm Federweg, V-Brakes usw...war am Sonntag auf einem Marathon und hab an hefitgen Steigungen einige 29-Carbon-Schieber überholt... Mein Bike ist meine Herausforderung und ich bin gerade darauf stolz, unter solch "widrigen" Umständen eine entsprechende Leistung erbracht zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ByeByeBiker (10. Juli 2013)

Retro_Biker schrieb:


> unter solch "widrigen" Umständen


 der ist gut 
Letztes Jahr in Dassel war ein Mädel in Jeans auf ihrem 90er Jahre Cannondale mit dabei. Im Flaschanhalter ne Literflasche Mineralwasser.
Komischerweise ist die auch irgendwie angekommen und Spass hat sie sicher auch noch gehabt!


----------



## Stressi25 (11. Juli 2013)

Zumindest werden die 26 RaceBikes jetzt im Herbst günstig  
Auf den FourPeaks waren die 29er auch schon schwer vertreten, aber ich hab mal gelesen das man 29er ab 1,80m erst fahren sollte und darunter 26 oder dann halt den Bachgolger 27,5


----------



## kandyman (11. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre am Samstag die Salzkammergut Trophy auf meinem Bikeparkrad, einem 15kg schweren Speci Enduro mit 1x10. Eh nur die Babystrecke mit 70km. Bin gespannt ob ich schneller als irgendein 29er bin!


----------



## Glitscher (11. Juli 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Samstag die Salzkammergut Trophy auf meinem Bikeparkrad, einem 15kg schweren Speci Enduro mit 1x10. Eh nur die Babystrecke mit 70km. Bin gespannt ob ich schneller als irgendein 29er bin!



Was, wenn nicht?


----------



## kandyman (11. Juli 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Was, wenn nicht?



Dann war's eine landschaftlich schöne und fahrerisch völlig anspruchslose Tour die ich besser mit dem Crosser oder dem Auto gefahren wäre 

Am Sonntag fahr ich eh was gescheites.


----------



## Glitscher (11. Juli 2013)

Richtige Einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (11. Juli 2013)

Jedenfalls hab ich hinten einen Chunky Monkey aufgezogen und außerdem gerade die Anmeldung bezahlt. Mal sehen - wenn's wen interessiert poste ich dann wie's war.


----------



## DRZ (12. Juli 2013)

1. Schenkel
2. Fahrtechnik
3. Körpergröße ergibt Rahmengröße und Radgröße


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2013)

taylor schrieb:


> ..., wenn ich noch mit einem 26er Fully zu einem Marathon komme? Habe das Gefühl, dass innerhalb von einem Jahr JEDER auf 29er umgestiegen ist. Brauche ein wenig Balsam, dass ich noch mindestens ein Jahr diesem Hype widerstehen kann. Ich will es nich glauben, dass man mit den 29er soviel entspannter unterwegs ist. Mich reizt es zwar auch, habe aber aktuell keine Lust wieder 3k  wieder der Bikeindustrie in den Rachen zu werfen. Fahre zwar mit meinem Helius RC kein echtes Leichtgewicht, aber nach diversen (namhaften) Carbonpfeilen, fühle ich mich sauwohl auf Alu. Helft mir!!! Habe ich Verfolgungswahn, Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?



Der Beitrag könnte von mir sein. 

Ja, es ist unglaublich wie schnell manche auf grosse Trends sofort reagieren und innerhalb kürzester Zeit viele Tausender locker machen können zu Preisen, zu denen ich schon ein gutes, fast neues Motorrad kriegen könnte. Wieviel aber da wohl finanziert ist....

Irgendwie ist es mir aber recht, denn mit jeder Innovation sinken die Preise für Bewährtes, wie z.B. Verschleissteile für 9-fach-Antriebe. Billigste und haltbare 9-fach Ketten schon für unter 10, Kettenblätter kosten teils nur die Hälfte von 10-fach, und hochwertige 9fach-Kassetten sind erschwinglicher als die 10fach-Mittelklasse. Noch ein Jahr 29er-Trend, und die Preise werden für alle Teile noch deutlicher fallen, die für 29er nicht passen. Eigentlich ist der 29er-Trend für alle 26er-Fahrer auch ein immenser Vorteil deswegen.

Ich bleibe dabei, was letztlich zählt ist immer noch 
1. Ein Rad, das von Grösse und Geometrie auf Fahrer/Einsatzzweck zugeschnitten ist
2. Beinpower
3. Fahrergewicht
4. Feineinstellung von Sitzposition etc.
5. Radgewicht

Wenn die Punkte von 1-5 stimmen, dann ist das schon 99% der Miete. Die Frage ob Carbon/Alu, 26"/29", 9/10/11-fach, noch feinprofiliertere Reifen etc. sind höchstens noch ein bisschen allerletzter Feinschliff.


----------



## taylor (12. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Der Beitrag könnte von mir sein.
> 
> Ja, es ist unglaublich wie schnell manche auf grosse Trends sofort reagieren und innerhalb kürzester Zeit viele Tausender locker machen können zu Preisen, zu denen ich schon ein gutes, fast neues Motorrad kriegen könnte. Wieviel aber da wohl finanziert ist....
> 
> ...



Genau das wollte ich hören! Ich bin gerade im Urlaub und hat endlich mal viel Zeit hierüber mir hierüber gedanken zu machen. Werde bei Nicolai behalten! Werde mir Ende des Jahres / Anfang nächsten Jahres ein 29er Hardtail aufbauen ... Allerdings zu einem angmessenen Preis. Ich finde es genial, wie uns hier die Bikeindustrie programmiert ... und natürlich die diversen Bikebravos. Habe die letzten Tage von einer US-Homepage einen schönen Bericht gefunden. Hier hat einer bei einem 24 Stunden-Rennen jede Runde abwechseln ein 26er und 29er Bike gefahren. Wie alle aus dem Staaten ist er normalerweise eingeschworener 29er-Fahrer, allerdings hat er mit dem 26er immer die besseren Zeit gefahren ( und es war kein technisch anspruchsvoller Kurs). Wenn ich den Bericht nochmal finde, stelle ich den link hier rein.


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (12. Juli 2013)

Wie kann man überhaupt noch an 26 er Bikes denken , die sind doch viel zu klein .
Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie die Industrie über Jahrzehnte an den kleinen Rädern festhalten konnte .
Gut das es damit bald vorbei ist , in 2 - 3 Jahren wird man für 26 er nur noch Baumarktreifen kaufen können .
Aber wie es auch ist , ich werde mein Bad Boy Oldtimerbike behalten , alleine schon um meinen Enkelkindern zu zeigen , mit was für komischen Bikes wir gefahren sind .

Aber mal ehrlich , alleine die Frage ist schon ...


----------



## KILROY (12. Juli 2013)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Schauen wir jetzt mal 5 Jahre weiter.....ich sehe schon den fetten Aufmacher in der Bike: "Die Widerauferstehung der 26er! An Spritzigkeit und Wendigkeit nicht zu überbieten..."





So wird's sein.


----------



## Rumas (13. Juli 2013)

ehrlich gesagt, da glaube ich nicht dran.
29" ist im CC/Marathonbereich eine fest etablierte Größe und wenn man sieht wie für 2014 jetzt 27,5 gepusht wird glaube ich das in 1-2 Jahren kein Hersteller mehr 26" im Programm hat, zumindest im hochpreisigen Race Bereich. Im Profi CC/Marathon Bereich ist 26" ja jetzt schon tot.

Ich hab mich auch nie von der 29" Hysterie verrückt machen lassen aber nachdem ich in Willingen zwei Tage die großen probegefahren bin und nicht nur auf Forststrassen sondern auch auf Singletrails, denke ich jetzt auch über den Umstieg nach denn ich hätte nie gedacht das die großen so viel besser über Stein/Wurzeltrails rollen und mir bergab viel mehr Sicherheit vermitteln.

27,5 mit dem Argument "für kleine Fahrer" halte ich für Blödsinn und überflüssig, denn wenn die Geo passt könnnen auch kleine Leute 29" fahren, wenn sie denn wollen....aber wohl irgendwann müssen da es keine 26" mehr geben wird...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Juli 2013)

Hi Haferstroh




Haferstroh schrieb:


> die Preise für Bewährtes, wie z.B. Verschleissteile für 9-fach-Antriebe. Billigste und haltbare 9-fach Ketten schon für unter 10, Kettenblätter kosten teils nur die Hälfte von 10-fach, und hochwertige 9fach-Kassetten sind erschwinglicher als die 10fach-Mittelklasse. Noch ein Jahr 29er-Trend, und die Preise werden für alle Teile noch deutlicher fallen, die für 29er nicht passen. Eigentlich ist der 29er-Trend für alle 26er-Fahrer auch ein immenser Vorteil deswegen.



Jap so gesehen hast du Recht. Bei meinem Racebike ist demnächst auch wieder ne neue 9-fach-Kassette fällig. Mal gucken was die (ist ne XTR) dann noch kostet. 



> Ich bleibe dabei, was letztlich zählt ist immer noch
> 1. Ein Rad, das von Grösse und Geometrie auf Fahrer/Einsatzzweck zugeschnitten ist
> 2. Beinpower
> 3. Fahrergewicht
> ...



Ja, das sehe ich ganz ähnlich.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2013)

Rumas schrieb:


> 27,5 mit dem Argument "für kleine Fahrer" halte ich für Blödsinn und überflüssig, denn wenn die Geo passt könnnen auch kleine Leute 29" fahren, wenn sie denn wollen..



Nicht Ganz - die meisten möchten immer noch nicht verstehen, dass man Räder nach Oberrohrlänge kauft und nicht nach Sitzrohr.
Die Laufräder geben einfach Grenzen für die Maße vor und dann kriegst du Geo, die theoretisch sein müßte nicht mehr hin.
Aber wieso dann zwangsweise 650B komplett?   Einfacher wäre es nur ne 650B Gabel oder auch ne 29er zu nehmen, wie das mittlerweile einige machen. Um den Hauptvorteil der größere Laufräder zu kriegen, reicht das.


----------



## kandyman (15. Juli 2013)

So, also ich bin doch mit dem AM und nicht mit dem Parkbike/Enduro gefahren, hatte also nur 150 statt 160mm Federweg. Ich war auch der einzige mit Plattformpedalen und Teleskopstütze 

Auf meiner Strecke ("C", 73km, 4400hm, 680 Starter) waren noch sehr viele 26er unterwegs, die Mehrheit war aber auf 29". Die A- und B-Fahrer die wir unterwegs gesehen haben waren durchwegs auf 29".

Auf den Abfahrten haben mich nur 2 Fahrer überholt, beide gegen Ende des Rennens wo ich schon schön weichgeklopft war, ein 29" Hardtail und ein 26" Hardtail.

Ich bin mein eigenes Tempo gefahren und bin regelmäßig abgestiegen und habe Päuschen gemacht, mit dem Platz im Mittelfeld (335., 5h15m) bin ich happy.

Auf einem 29er wäre ich nicht schneller gewesen, aber wenn ich das Salz im Camelback nicht vergessen hätte, hätte ich sicher die 15 Minuten gespart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2013)

taylor schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich hören! Ich bin gerade im Urlaub und hat endlich mal viel Zeit hierüber mir hierüber gedanken zu machen. Werde bei Nicolai behalten! Werde mir Ende des Jahres / Anfang nächsten Jahres ein 29er Hardtail aufbauen ... Allerdings zu einem angmessenen Preis. Ich finde es genial, wie uns hier die Bikeindustrie programmiert ... und natürlich die diversen Bikebravos. Habe die letzten Tage von einer US-Homepage einen schönen Bericht gefunden. Hier hat einer bei einem 24 Stunden-Rennen jede Runde abwechseln ein 26er und 29er Bike gefahren. Wie alle aus dem Staaten ist er normalerweise eingeschworener 29er-Fahrer, allerdings hat er mit dem 26er immer die besseren Zeit gefahren ( und es war kein technisch anspruchsvoller Kurs). Wenn ich den Bericht nochmal finde, stelle ich den link hier rein.




http://reviews.mtbr.com/26er-or-29er-which-was-faster-at-the-24-hours-in-the-old-pueblo


----------



## taylor (15. Juli 2013)

...genau diesen Bericht meinte ich!


----------



## Spenglerextrem (15. Juli 2013)

Der Vergleich ist jedoch mit Singlespeedern.

Ob eine Übertragung 1 zu 1 auf Räder mit Schaltung möglich ist halte ich für fraglich.

Ich fahr gerne mein 29er, das ist doch die Hauptsache. Wer gerne sein 26er fährt ist doch genau so OK.

Samstag in Albstadt warens geschätz 75 % 26er und 25 % 29er.
So schlimm ist ja wohl doch nicht mit dem Brainwashing der Bikeindustrie.


----------



## Trollboy 67 (15. Juli 2013)

....und welcher neue hype kommt in den nächsten jahren?? bei der industrie hat`s doch nun geklingelt....die werden nicht nochmal so eine ewigkeit warten was neues zu bringen.solange meine kumpels neben mir pfeiffen wie ne lok und mich nicht in grund und boden biken bleibe ich (174cm) beim alten.


----------

